# Куплю мех на аккордеон Вельтмейстер каприс 3/4



## turok77 (20 Фев 2016)

Нужен мех б/у от Вельтместера Каприс или Каприс N в хорошем состоянии от трехчетвертного аккордеона...Рамка меха пластиковая... мех от других моделей может не подойти. Или воспользуюсь услугами мастера, который может отремонтировать мех... Сифонит воздух со всех внутренних углов меха везде...На вид мех как новый...мобильный для связи 929-513-81-37 или напишите свой. перезвоню...


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Мех от каприза и каприза N,это два совершенно разных размера и ни не подходят на замену друг другу.Нужно точно знать модель своего инструмента. Скорее всего у Вас каприс N, именно на этих моделях пересыхает мех,выход один заказать новый,цена в районе 10 тысяч рублей или искать донора именно этой модели,что крайне сложно.


----------



## turok77 (20 Фев 2016)

Да, вы правы, инструмент каприс N по виду, у него полукорпус скруглен, обвод кнопок басовых скругленный...а кто может сделать новый мех, посоветуйте. пожалуйста...


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Я могу помочь,ко мне часто обращаются по этому вопросу,но процедура это не быстрая,т.к мех будет изготавливаться в Италии.


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Я могу помочь,ко мне часто обращаются по этому вопросу,но процедура это не быстрая,т.к мех будет изготавливаться в Италии.


Юра, давай мех сразу с полукорпусами в Италии заказывать


----------



## turok77 (20 Фев 2016)

А сколько будут делать мех примерно по времени? Какую сумму попросят полностью за мех с пересылкой? старый мех с рамкой надо вам привезти?


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Процедура занимает около месяца, рамку со старого меха обязательно,цена включает в себя пересылку т.к я туда сам поеду по делам.


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Жень,так нет проблем,мой старичок из Италии снабдит нас с тобой сколько не пожелаем... Вопрос куды это все сбывать то будем? ЧАГО нам с тобой с этим конструктором делать то?))


----------



## turok77 (20 Фев 2016)

я привезу рамку с мехом, не соображаю как аккуратно рамки с меха снять просто...на почту свой мобильный напишите, пожалуйста, и как к вам дехать адрес.   [email protected]


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Телефон 8-495-508-79-26,звоните и я дам Вам адрес и объясню как доехать.


----------

